# Serviced apartments with pool



## kat3210 (Nov 11, 2016)

Hi all - I'm apartment-hunting for my upcoming move and would love to find a serviced apartment in either Midlevel/Central/Wan Chai with a lap pool and gym. I'm having a hard time finding any listings through an online search, so any tips or leads would be much appreciated.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## CharlesHK (Nov 10, 2016)

Go to goggle and enter serviced apartment hong kong. many of the listings have gym and pool.


----------

